#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Como montar um Provedor de Internet Banda Larga.

## Ash

Ola ! Estou querendo montar um provedor de internet Banda Larga na minha cidade, mas nao tenho nenhuma experiencia no assunto.
Alguem poderia dar dicas de como proceder ?
A unica opcao existente eh via radio ? E o WiMAx ? A estrategia do meu provedor vai ser preco baixo ( estamos trabalhando para oferecer um plano de 14,90 ao mes ! ).  :Big Grin:  
Contatos de pessoas interessadas em fornecer consultoria tbm sao bem vindos ! Preciso de ajuda aq !  :Help:  
Abracos ....

----------


## ruyneto

Cara sem querer ser chato com os preços do link, e se voce quiser estar regularizado 14,90 é um preço impossivel de voce oferecer, so é possivel voce ofereçer velocidades de 64k no máximo se esse for seu objetivo tudo bem, mas se quiser qualidade e legalidade com certeza terá um preço maior.

falows

----------


## Ash

Ruyneto obrigado pela atencao amigo. Veja Rui , esse seria a resposta correta para a maioria dos casos , mas nao estou entrando nessa por entrar. Tenho algumas cartas na manga. Tudo que posso te antecipar eh q meu real objetivo eh oferecer Banda Larga Gratis para todo o Brasil. Nao estou interessado ( sem querer ser grosso amigos , por favor ) em respostas que digam que nao ha como fazer isso ou aquilo. Quero respostas inteligentes , pensadas e algum especialista na area disposto a oferecer consultoria.
Para entenderem o pq de tanta euforia , basta acessar esse link 

http://webinsider.uol.com.br/vernoticia.php/id/2582

Precisamos supera-los e eh o q iremos fazer ^^

Abracos ....

----------


## ruyneto

> Ruyneto obrigado pela atencao amigo. Veja Rui , esse seria a resposta correta para a maioria dos casos , mas nao estou entrando nessa por entrar. Tenho algumas cartas na manga. Tudo que posso te antecipar eh q meu real objetivo eh oferecer Banda Larga Gratis para todo o Brasil. Nao estou interessado ( sem querer ser grosso amigos , por favor ) em respostas que digam que nao ha como fazer isso ou aquilo. Quero respostas inteligentes , pensadas e algum especialista na area disposto a oferecer consultoria.
> Para entenderem o pq de tanta euforia , basta acessar esse link 
> 
> http://webinsider.uol.com.br/vernoticia.php/id/2582
> 
> Precisamos supera-los e eh o q iremos fazer ^^
> 
> Abracos ....


Cara eu tenho um pouco de conhecimento de área de wi-fi e um bom conhecimento na area de linux e sempre estou vendo pessoas interessadas na área de wi-fi, e sendo sincero cara vi no outro post que tem 10.000 pra gastar, eu acho que se nem o know how da coisa voce tem é muito dificil, sem querer ser chato nem contrastar com voce, pois como pude perceber já deve ter a conexão de internet ( olhe no contrato se pode distribui-la) depois disso precisa de 9.000 de licença scm e mais uns tantos reais por cada PoP, então acho0 melhor dar uma olhada nos seus custos, se achar que é possivel vai fundo, mas te digo se quiser especilistas mesmo na área nao espere gastar menos de 1500 por cada serviço ( digo serviço não servidor, isso de reais especilistas que fazem a coisa perfeita, se não pode por esse falor por servidores simples que contenham cada uns 3 ou 4 serviços básicos) bem feito que quiser ter, bom é isso que posso te ajduar de valores agora, qq coisa depois conversamos sobre os serviços.

falows

----------


## pensador-ce

acho q posso ti dar uma ajuda, cadastra ai meu msn para q possamos conversar e vc me explicar melhor o q deseja fazer, abraços.

----------


## edielsonps

Mano se vc quizer entre em contato comigo q estarei lhe ajudando 
tenho soluções para provedores wireless e provedore de acesso discado 

Edielson Santana 
MSN [email protected]
celular 93-91714588

----------


## Francinei

Sem querer ser chato!
minha opiniao!
Nao seria melhor esse post ir para Compras e Vendas?
Outra coisa!
Tinha-mos um concorrente q vendia 64k por 25 reais aqui na regiao, ele ficou na direçao do provedor por 15 meses, depois vendeu para dois socios esse provedor.Esses sócios aguentaram por 4 meses e depois venderam para um outro proveodor aqui da regiao tbem, porem esse ultimo atualizou as mensalidades.
Cidade pequena sabe como é né! Ficamos sabendo q o camarada q ficou 15 meses na direção, usava o prvedor para lavar um Din Din.
Com isso nao quero dizer q o amigo vai fazer o mesmo, alias cada um faz oq quizer, quero dizer aos q pretendem entrar no negócio de provedores, q com preços baixos é praticamente "impossovel" trabalhar na legalidade!

----------


## Marcio68Almeida

*Ash*, a dica do *ruyneto* é totalmente pertinente, não sei quais são as suas cartas que tem na manga, mas sei que, se quer jogar limpo, os custos TEM que ser levados em conta...
A menos que você use o acesso com um segundo objetivo, como cadastro de prospects, mas numa cidade pequena isso não é muito rentoso...
Se você tem outra fonte de renda e quer se firmar nesse segmento, mesmo no prejuíso, cuidado, isso costuma ser um poço sem fundo...
Conheço cidades pequenas e sei que não tem muita gente com computadores e/ou desejo de acesso à internet...
Quanto à instalação e configuração de um servidor básico para esse trabalho, o custo mínimo é R$ 1.500,00, porém para um provedor não se configura apenas um servidor, tem que ter, no mínimo, um de contingência...
Você possui os servidores ? Local para montar o escritório ? Estrutura como no-breack, backup, etc ?
Qual o público-alvo desse empreendimento ???
O meu perfil é mais para administrador de negócio, mas gosto de Linux, por isso estou aqui...
Se precisar de auxílio para montar a estrutura financeira, estou à disposição...

----------


## PiTsA

> acho q posso ti dar uma ajuda, cadastra ai meu msn para q possamos conversar e vc me explicar melhor o q deseja fazer, abraços.


por que não usar o fórum???

 :Frown: 6)

----------


## PiTsA

> Mano se vc quizer entre em contato comigo q estarei lhe ajudando 
> tenho soluções para provedores wireless e provedore de acesso discado 
> 
> Edielson Santana 
> MSN [email protected]
> celular 93-91714588


Visitante, você está se queimando ao inves de conseguir vender algo. Todos estão cansados de posts oferencendo produtos wireless aqui no fórum. Faça que nem muitos outros mais inteligentes aqui no fórum, se cadastra, contribui com a comunidade, mostra que você é um ótimo profissional e ganhará muito respeito e clientes.

----------


## Bruno

Grade PiTsA faloou pouco mais falou tudo

eu trabalho com provedores de internet wireless

inicial vc tera que ter um link pode ser uma LP ou Adsl

se for LP vc tera que ter um roteador ai tem varias marcas como cisco ciclades assim por diante tera que ter um servidor com proxy pagians e email controle de banda 
e tera que ter um ap para distribuir ai tem os swl3300 ap200 senao

alguma duvida

----------


## Ash

Participo de muitos foruns pela internet de diversos assuntos ( a maioria informatica , claro ). Vcs sao especiais ! Com certeza possuem algo de diferente que nao sei explicar ao exato. Estou lisongeado de poder participar desse forum.
Muito bem ai vai .
Entramos recentemente na Era da Informacao. Poucas pessoas se deram conta disso. Ainda estudam para obter bons empregos ou abrem empresas com estruturas e pensamentos da era industrial. Pensamento tipico da era industrial : A unica forma de se obter lucro eh tirando esse do cliente. Se nao temos boas mensalidade, nao temos boas receitas.
Pessoal , meu pensamento eh um pouco diferente. Acredito que essa ideia era valida para a antiga era. Isso nao vale para o nosso seculo.
As novas grandes empresas que estao surgindo ja se deram conta disso. Google e MySpace so para citar alguns exemplos. Eles sabem que o segredo nao esta em oferecer o servico e cobrar por ele e pague quem puder. O segredo esta em oferecer servicos e produtos para todos ! Um buscador eficiente gratis, ou musicas de qualidade gratis. Todos podem ter o q eh gratis. E quando vc tem uma coisa q todos querem e todos podem ter , vc tem um sucesso. Nao estou pensando se pode ser feito ou nao. Estou preocupado em COMO VOU FAZER ISSO . Eles sempre saem na frente. Microsoft , Dell , Yahoo ! , E-bay, Amazon .... O Problema eh q a maioria dos mortais acredita que a internet eh regida pelas leis naturais da fisica. Errado ! A Internet foi criado por nos humanos, um universo virtual paralelo a realidade. Podemos fazer qualquer coisa nela ! So temos que "pensar", coisa q alias fazemos muito mau. Tudo o que fazemos eh descobrir uma tendencia que deu certo e seguimos ela.
Saindo um pouco do campo da ficcao e partindo para a realidade. 
O que meus socios e eu estamos fazendo aparentemente eh insano. Mas nossa fonte real de receita nao provem doas mensalidades pagas pelos assinantes. Estamos criando um sistema unico de propaganda, que oferecera as empresas interessadas uma forma de atingirem seus consumidores de forma que esses sintam prazer em receber a propaganda. Nos nao temos condicoes de oferecer banda larga gratis no comeco devido ao monopolio que a telefonica detem no Estado de Sao Paulo. So ela tem acesso as linhas de comunicacao , fazendo com que tenhamos que migrar para o radio.
BAH ! Ja falei demais ! So estou tentando expor uma nova forma de fazer negocios ! Sei que parece uma coisa meio insana o que vou citar. Mas existem empresas que possuem um objetivo : conquistar o mundo ! Microsoft e Google , as mais conhecidas. 
Antigamente a forma de se conquistar o mundo era detendo o poder de exercitos. Hoje eh atraves da Informacao . Eles sabem disso ! 
Estamos tentando fazer a mesma coisa que eles aqui . Isso eh so o comeco e vamos lutar com todas as nossas forcas . 
Amigos obrigado e por favor expressem suas ideias e se possivel formas de se botar algo desse tipo em pratica. Nao me digam que eh impossivel e nem utilizem dinheiro como desculpa para nao vencer. Mas utilizem suas mais revolucionarias ideias aliadas ao conhecimento pratico para crecermos .... 

Abracos galera

----------


## ruyneto

Cara suas idéias são bem pertinentes, e foi exatamente o que pensei que fosse fazer desde o começo, o problema que quiz te alertar, é que no Brasil nada é tao facil, já vi experiencias de fazer esse tipo de coisa, e os caras se deram mal exatamente que querer apenas os custos de propaganda, então o seguinte acho que está certo o que quer fazer, mas acho que tem de análisar melhor o custo e seu publico alvo, para que o tiro não saia pela culatara apenas isso, axo que se conseguir vai ser uma grande sacada para o futuro, so pense bem nos custos dos primeiros 2 anos que vai ter com esse negocio, e não se esqueca por enquanto no brasil quem eh dona dos links sao as telecoms, e elas fazem de tudo para manter esse monopolio.

falows

----------


## Francinei

> Cara suas idéias são bem pertinentes, e foi exatamente o que pensei que fosse fazer desde o começo, o problema que quiz te alertar, é que no Brasil nada é tao facil, já vi experiencias de fazer esse tipo de coisa, e os caras se deram mal exatamente que querer apenas os custos de propaganda, então o seguinte acho que está certo o que quer fazer, mas acho que tem de análisar melhor o custo e seu publico alvo, para que o tiro não saia pela culatara apenas isso, axo que se conseguir vai ser uma grande sacada para o futuro, so pense bem nos custos dos primeiros 2 anos que vai ter com esse negocio, e não se esqueca por enquanto no brasil quem eh dona dos links sao as telecoms, e elas fazem de tudo para manter esse monopolio.
> 
> falows


Só para complementar as Telecons tbem sao adm por humanos inteligentes e q detem um poderil enorme de recursos, além do dinheiro é logico.
E o pior deles é a força q eles teem junto aos orgaos competentes os quais regem a legislaçao, legalizaçao, homologaçao,frequencia,potenciancia,etc,etc.......das quais nos mortais somos submetidos.
Nos proprietarios de provedores wirelless temos a propria TV (cabo) como concorrente!

Sua idéia é boa, mass....quem sabe um dia....Tudo se transforma!

----------


## nataniel

> Postado originalmente por ruyneto
> 
> Cara suas idéias são bem pertinentes, e foi exatamente o que pensei que fosse fazer desde o começo, o problema que quiz te alertar, é que no Brasil nada é tao facil, já vi experiencias de fazer esse tipo de coisa, e os caras se deram mal exatamente que querer apenas os custos de propaganda, então o seguinte acho que está certo o que quer fazer, mas acho que tem de análisar melhor o custo e seu publico alvo, para que o tiro não saia pela culatara apenas isso, axo que se conseguir vai ser uma grande sacada para o futuro, so pense bem nos custos dos primeiros 2 anos que vai ter com esse negocio, e não se esqueca por enquanto no brasil quem eh dona dos links sao as telecoms, e elas fazem de tudo para manter esse monopolio.
> 
> falows
> 
> 
> Só para complementar as Telecons tbem sao adm por humanos inteligentes e q detem um poderil enorme de recursos, além do dinheiro é logico.
> E o pior deles é a força q eles teem junto aos orgaos competentes os quais regem a legislaçao, legalizaçao, homologaçao,frequencia,potenciancia,etc,etc.......das quais nos mortais somos submetidos.
> ...


Francinei e Ash,

100% da força das Telecom está no capital delas... Muitas vezes existem profissionais, como a maioria deste fórum, muito melhores que os CEOs dessas Telecoms mas que, infelizmente, não dispõe de 1 milhão de reais por ano para investimentos em publicidade (exemplo apenas).

Para que vocês tenham uma idéia eu tenho um provedor pequeno (micro até) e eu gasto ANUALMENTE em torno de R$ 5.000,00 em publicidade. Enquanto isso meu concorrente direto, apenas aqui nesta cidade, gasto 50 mil reais no lançamento do DSL (apenas em publicidade). Fora preços promocionais de assinatura e compra de modens.

 :Wink: 

Não existe uma briga justa assim... hehehehehe...

Att,

Nataniel Klug

----------


## Ash

Nataniel , o problema da publicidade eh muito serio. Mas nos contamos com uma grande vantagem : somo pequenos ! Explicando ....
O Vice Presidente de Marketing dessa sua concorrente direta , digamos que ele conta com um orsamento anual de 1 milhao de reais para propaganda e marketing. Ele possue uma responsabilidade para com esse dinheiro e para com a empresa . Logo ele ira aplicar esse dinheiro de uma forma segura , q garanta no minimo um retorno basico, afinal eh a posicao dele que esta em jogo. 
Vc possue cinco mil reais anuais . Vc comanda o destino do dinheiro e nao precisa convencer um CEO ou um Acionista de que sua procedencia eh segura. Logo vc pode tentar INOVAR DE DIVERSAS FORMAS ! Vc pode aplicar esses cinco mil reais em um revolucionario sistema de propaganda ou em alguma ideia que vc ou algum funcionario seu tiveram. Podem, por exemplo fazer com que seus atuais clientes tragam novos clientes para vc ( ja que provavelmente conhecem pessoas da mesma classe social e com o mesmo perfil de consumo delas ) e o cliente que mais trouxer novos usuarios , ganha um super computador de ultima geracao , ou os 10 que mais trouxerem ganham um IPOD cada um , ou os 2 primeiros um notebook .... sei la ! Essa eu inventei agora de imediato , mas tenho certeza que podemos fazer melhor ! O negocio eh impressionar as pessoas e fazer com q elas "trabalhem" para vc , q sejam seus ativos tbm !
Nataniel , eh isso ai cara , eh como eu penso ! Criticas sao bem vindas !
Abracos ....

----------


## budairc

Continuem..
Já estou quase no final da edição..  :Big Grin:  
O nome vai ser: "Entendendo a era digital!" :good: 

Que vcs acham de pegar o que foi comentado acima e montar um livro!? hehe

Mas falando sério agora, precisamos montar soluções para todos viverem melhor e não apenas alguns.

Vou aguardar mais um pouco e dar a minha idéia..
To de saída.. 
Valeu

----------


## nataniel

Ash,

Eu também tenho acionistas e investidores (hehehehe... de menor porte claro).

Essa sua idéia é excelente e já tentei algumas diversificações dela, mas nunca surtiu tanto efeito quanto o "ganhe seu kit banda larga" que é o que a BrT faz e me tira 80% dos clientes. Os outros 20% ficam indecisos durante um período e daí eu choro as magoas e acabam ficando comigo... hehehehe...

Vou pensar no orçamento do próximo ano em como trabalhar com minha receita de publicidade.

O pior é que boa parte dela está diluida em contratos de permuta com rádios AM e FM (que nunca me trouxeram nenhum cliente pois, imagino eu, a audiência dessas rádios não seja do público que precisa de internet).

Att,

Nataniel Klug




> Nataniel , o problema da publicidade eh muito serio. Mas nos contamos com uma grande vantagem : somo pequenos ! Explicando ....
> O Vice Presidente de Marketing dessa sua concorrente direta , digamos que ele conta com um orsamento anual de 1 milhao de reais para propaganda e marketing. Ele possue uma responsabilidade para com esse dinheiro e para com a empresa . Logo ele ira aplicar esse dinheiro de uma forma segura , q garanta no minimo um retorno basico, afinal eh a posicao dele que esta em jogo. 
> Vc possue cinco mil reais anuais . Vc comanda o destino do dinheiro e nao precisa convencer um CEO ou um Acionista de que sua procedencia eh segura. Logo vc pode tentar INOVAR DE DIVERSAS FORMAS ! Vc pode aplicar esses cinco mil reais em um revolucionario sistema de propaganda ou em alguma ideia que vc ou algum funcionario seu tiveram. Podem, por exemplo fazer com que seus atuais clientes tragam novos clientes para vc ( ja que provavelmente conhecem pessoas da mesma classe social e com o mesmo perfil de consumo delas ) e o cliente que mais trouxer novos usuarios , ganha um super computador de ultima geracao , ou os 10 que mais trouxerem ganham um IPOD cada um , ou os 2 primeiros um notebook .... sei la ! Essa eu inventei agora de imediato , mas tenho certeza que podemos fazer melhor ! O negocio eh impressionar as pessoas e fazer com q elas "trabalhem" para vc , q sejam seus ativos tbm !
> Nataniel , eh isso ai cara , eh como eu penso ! Criticas sao bem vindas !
> Abracos ....

----------


## Alencar

> Participo de muitos foruns pela internet de diversos assuntos ( a maioria informatica , claro ). Vcs sao especiais ! Com certeza possuem algo de diferente que nao sei explicar ao exato. Estou lisongeado de poder participar desse forum.
> Muito bem ai vai .
> Entramos recentemente na Era da Informacao. Poucas pessoas se deram conta disso. Ainda estudam para obter bons empregos ou abrem empresas com estruturas e pensamentos da era industrial. Pensamento tipico da era industrial : A unica forma de se obter lucro eh tirando esse do cliente. Se nao temos boas mensalidade, nao temos boas receitas.
> Pessoal , meu pensamento eh um pouco diferente. Acredito que essa ideia era valida para a antiga era. Isso nao vale para o nosso seculo.
> As novas grandes empresas que estao surgindo ja se deram conta disso. Google e MySpace so para citar alguns exemplos. Eles sabem que o segredo nao esta em oferecer o servico e cobrar por ele e pague quem puder. O segredo esta em oferecer servicos e produtos para todos ! Um buscador eficiente gratis, ou musicas de qualidade gratis. Todos podem ter o q eh gratis. E quando vc tem uma coisa q todos querem e todos podem ter , vc tem um sucesso. Nao estou pensando se pode ser feito ou nao. Estou preocupado em COMO VOU FAZER ISSO . Eles sempre saem na frente. Microsoft , Dell , Yahoo ! , E-bay, Amazon .... O Problema eh q a maioria dos mortais acredita que a internet eh regida pelas leis naturais da fisica. Errado ! A Internet foi criado por nos humanos, um universo virtual paralelo a realidade. Podemos fazer qualquer coisa nela ! So temos que "pensar", coisa q alias fazemos muito mau. Tudo o que fazemos eh descobrir uma tendencia que deu certo e seguimos ela.
> Saindo um pouco do campo da ficcao e partindo para a realidade. 
> O que meus socios e eu estamos fazendo aparentemente eh insano. Mas nossa fonte real de receita nao provem doas mensalidades pagas pelos assinantes. Estamos criando um sistema unico de propaganda, que oferecera as empresas interessadas uma forma de atingirem seus consumidores de forma que esses sintam prazer em receber a propaganda. Nos nao temos condicoes de oferecer banda larga gratis no comeco devido ao monopolio que a telefonica detem no Estado de Sao Paulo. So ela tem acesso as linhas de comunicacao , fazendo com que tenhamos que migrar para o radio.
> BAH ! Ja falei demais ! So estou tentando expor uma nova forma de fazer negocios ! Sei que parece uma coisa meio insana o que vou citar. Mas existem empresas que possuem um objetivo : conquistar o mundo ! Microsoft e Google , as mais conhecidas. 
> Antigamente a forma de se conquistar o mundo era detendo o poder de exercitos. Hoje eh atraves da Informacao . Eles sabem disso ! 
> ...



Acho que a unica maneira de dar certo seria vc conseguir um paitrocinador de peso, que pudece investir desde o inicio. 

Tipo assim: pegar uma dessas empresas grandes, que é obrigada a investir 0.5% à 3% do seu faturamento liguido em propaganda e convence-la, a investir na sua empresa.

ou entao bota mais dinheiro nisso ai, o suficente para implantar a estrutura e aguentar alguns meses com as despesas, e corre atras dessas empresas depois.

Mas acho melhor vc fazer um pesquisa de mercado antes, pra ver sem tem alguma empresa disposta a investir numa empresa iniciante e sem nome no mercado.

Abraços e boa sorte!

----------


## evandrofisico

não esquecendo que durante o boom da internet no Brasil, quando todo mundo comecou a ter internet grátis, houveram muitas tentativas semelhantes, alguns com servicos excelentes como p super11, que eram 100% grátis, incluindo custos de ligacao, porém depois de alguns anos somente restaram os provedores gratuitos que são diretamente patrocinados pelas teles, que tem custo de interconexão baixissimo para internet via discada, já que também possuem a estrutura das conexoes de banda larga, e lucram com o uso das ligacoes. Não que eu esteja sendo pessimista, mas a nào ser que voce consiga uma parceria de responsa com uma empresa muito grande e inovadora, vai ser um pouco difícil.
DICA: O gooooooooooooooooogle está abrindo escritórios no Brasil. Já pensou em propo-los uma parceria?

----------


## Romim

A minha dica é que vc contrate alguém para MONTAR um Bussiness Plan, pq este te direcionará para o negócio e a sua viabilidade.

----------


## abrahao

O engraçado disso tudo, é que vcx estão discutindo e esqueceram de resolver o problema do cara. ele só quer informações técnicas sobre montagem e equipamentos a utilizar.

----------


## ticesar

Olá, tenho um provedor wireless no sul de minas. Não sei se tem interesse, mas estou pensando em vender. Caso queira conversar meu msn é [email protected]

----------


## kid_sk8

meio ilario este post mais como isto e um forum de discussao alguem iria surgir com essa competicao...

eu tenho uma solucao para voce... ja fiz projetos wi-fi para cobrir uma cidade inteira de 60 mil habitantes.. 

se quiser algo vai pensando em gastos altos e honorarios altos...

pois uma ambicao dessa tem muito custo.. so para se ter ideia eu posso montar o sistema para voce, por 6mil por mes mais gastos, levando em concideracao que nao tem um tempo estimado para terminar o projeto, logico que isso depende de infra e equipamentos descentes.

bom se tiver duvida sobre algo, posso lhe ajudar com maior prazer!!!

valeu, abraços

----------


## webpower

Bem caro amigo! A primeira dica que posso lhe dar é: procure se interar sobre o programa de inclusão digital e cidade virtual. entre em www.ideavalley.com.br ou digite no google ideavalley. Eu trabalho nesta empresa que tem basicamente um projeto desse nível que vc está querendo. A diferença é que fomos contratados apenas para desenvolver e executar o projeto. É claro que com tempo determinado. Me adicione no msn que conversaremos melhor e lhe passo os contatos. Meu msn é: [email protected]

E pesoal, o cara quer é um projeto para daí então sabendo o q tem q ter, aí sim ele poderá ver custos.


Abraço e boa sorte!

----------


## achiodi

hauhUAHUhaUHAUhau.
Hum maluco aparece com uma ideia idiota, querendo dominar o mundo e voces ai ficam dando corda.
HUhauHAuhauHAu
Internet via radio de graça para todo o brasil???
fala serio.
Olha a viagem do cara....
Bla Bla Bla Bla...

----------

> hauhUAHUhaUHAUhau.
> Hum maluco aparece com uma ideia idiota, querendo dominar o mundo e voces ai ficam dando corda.
> HUhauHAuhauHAu
> Internet via radio de graça para todo o brasil???
> fala serio.
> Olha a viagem do cara....
> Bla Bla Bla Bla...


Até q enfim alguma lucidez! :clap:

----------


## Silvio Delgado

> O engraçado disso tudo, é que vcx estão discutindo e esqueceram de resolver o problema do cara. ele só quer informações técnicas sobre montagem e equipamentos a utilizar.


E a solução pro cara, mesmo, ninguém deu!
E eu tb estou aqui esperando, pois pretendo montar um provedor via rádio em minha cidade, mas não gratuito. Portanto, sem entrarmos no mérito da questão financeira, vamos aos detalhes técnicos:

*Alguém aí poderia me informar tudo o que eu e o cara precisamos para montar um provedor de internet via rádio?*
Incluindo características, viabilidade técnica, custos, equipamentos, segurança, etc.

Grato!

----------


## achiodi

e pra beber pode ser uma skoll???

----------


## tuxbrasil

ASH, da uma olhada no preço de links para manter um provedor desse...e de uma estrutura para suportar uma quantidade gigantesca de users...axo que o Marketing não está desenvolvido em cidade pequenas de tal modo que posso gerar renda para manter uma estrutura dessas, empresas como google são donos de "troncos" de link que não tem mais tamanho...e a pra eles mandar 50mb de link para povão usar não vai abala nada na empresa... e sem falar que essas conexões que estão falando na reportagem a qual você citou, são Pop's de acesso em regiões como em aeropotos, bares etc... que já é oferecido em todo o mundo gratuitamente...para Notebook, provedor de acesso acho meio dificio. 
Sou afavor disso e gosto dessas iniciativa...tanto que toco um projeto de cursos de informática gratuitos mais não como todos para mostrar como se liga um computador e sim pra construir proficionais e explorar a capacidade de quem não tem oportunidade de ter acesso...como formação de especialistas em redes, linux, manuteção de computadores, web designers isso tudo ministrados por uma equipe de jovens estudantes da área de informática ou pessoas aptas a passa conhecimentos seguro sobre o tema.

valew espero que seu projeto seja concluido minha opinião é essa.

----------


## panther

Tux, 

Onde é o projeto de ensino de informática gratuito?

Abraço

----------


## tuxbrasil

Fica no interior da Bahia, em Riachão do Jacuípe.

----------


## panther

Legal, parabéns pela iniciativa.

Tava pensando em como viabilizar algo do tipo em SP / interiro de SP.

Abraço

----------


## rsalgado

kra a minha ajuda é o seguinte.
Primeiro contrate pessoal que domine o Sistema Operacional q vai usar (eu acho melhor Linux)
Pessoal na área técnica em wireless, fazer um levantamento do publico q vc q alcança como região (bairro), para poder saber onde vc vai precisar montar as suas torres, fazer o calculo do seu link para quantos usuários vc pretende oferecer e com qual velocidade, com relação a equipamentos seria melhor, montas LinuxAP nas torres por poder ter maior quantidade e melhor qualidade na distribuição e melhor manutenção.

básicamente é isso.

----------

